# Thoughts on the Focus Urban 8



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

Does anybody have the Focus Urban 8? I have read a few reviews, but there's not much out there about this bike. It comes spec'ed with the Alfine 8 and Gates Belt Drive. This would be used as my commuter, about 20 miles round trip, plus my wife's weekend bike. I'm also looking at the Ordea Carpe, but my wife doesn't like all those gear thingy's...  . I would also use it for light offroad on some local fireroads. I used to run a cross bike, but neck issues have pushed me over to flat bars. 

Some of the reviews of the belt drive have given me pause, but it seems like a perfect commuter set up. Thoughts?


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

What I'm not clear on: is the Urban 8 using the Gates Belt first revision hardware (no slots), or the CenterTrack revision (slotted belt teeth).

My experience with an 8 speed Alfine and Gates CenterTrack has been very positive.


----------



## jbl26 (Jun 17, 2012)

Drew Diller said:


> What I'm not clear on: is the Urban 8 using the Gates Belt first revision hardware (no slots), or the CenterTrack revision (slotted belt teeth).
> 
> My experience with an 8 speed Alfine and Gates CenterTrack has been very positive.


The 2012 model of the Urban 8 has the non-CenterTrack belt. The guy at the bike store said that the issue solved by the CenterTrack belt only occurs in "high torque" situations, and is not the type of thing you'd encounter just riding on the road / commuting.


----------



## webmonkey8 (Dec 10, 2014)

*What is the tire clearance?*

Does anyone know what the maximum tire width you can install to use with this Focus Urban? This bike looks awesome for what it is and if you can install a "fatter" tire on it, it would be an awesome all year round commuter. The IGH paired with the belt drive is awesome for a low maintenance and reliable ride.


----------

